# I Would Like To Help You - I got my brother out of DP



## Vexet (May 12, 2018)

Hello everyone

I am using my brothers previous account to post this. I have experienced DP/DR some years ago without knowing that it was that. I realised what it was after my brother got it and told me about it. I had it for a couple of years, but I got my self out of it. My brother got severe DP/DR and anxiety last year which was triggered from a bad LSD trip, which I helped him with. We are both perfectly normal now and doing very well, thank god. He told me about all the other people who are suffering from this and I would like to help you too. Add me on skype so we can have a talk: eliskypeme


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Just talk on here. Whatever you did share it with everyone.


----------



## Vexet (May 12, 2018)

I helped him by talking to him. This is a pro bono service because I don't want others to suffer from this if it can be fixed with the right amount of effort.


----------

